# Philadelphia Icarus Project



## HighAnxiety (Jul 5, 2007)

*The Philadelphia Icarus Project:* A Radical Mental Health Collective for individuals labeled with a "mental disorder" or who consider themselves to have developmental differences and their allies. We believe in revolutionary change of the for-profit mental health industry. Our mission is to eradicate the stigma associated with "labels" and to have direct control over the decision-making process of our mental healthcare treatment tailored to meet our individual needs. Philadelphia Icarus is an inclusive advocacy and support group.

*YOU ARE NOT ALONE.*

Philadelphia Icarus meets every Sunday from 6-8 pm at the A-Space Anarchist Community Space.

*ALL ARE WELCOME*.

*Contact:* [email protected]
*Website:* http://www.theicarusproject.net/

The A-Space Anarchist Community Space
4722 Baltimore Ave, W. Philly
215-727-0882 leave msg
Contact: [email protected]
Website: http://www.the-aspace.org

*Other Chapters:*
Chicago
Portland
New York City
San Francisco
Minneapolis


----------

